# Leather care tag requirements?



## cody (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi, isn't it in the US if your fur or leather garments cost over a certain amount, you legally need to label that it's leather on the care tag?
thanks


----------



## pwapparel (Feb 16, 2007)

The FTC requires tags on ALL garments. I would imagine that the fabric type would be a requirement along with the washing instructions. Plus if it was real leather, wouldn't you want to let your customer know that?


----------

